# Ultrafire C2 SSC P7 mod (with beamshots)



## jirik_cz (Apr 1, 2008)

My modding skill is quite low, so workmanship is pretty inferior to other mods. But it works  The LED is direct driven from 18650 battery. Runtime is about 45 minutes with Trustfire 2500 and the flashlight gets hot pretty quickly.








I had to raise original reflector about 1mm. Now the beam is absolutely perfect, very smooth without any donut holes or artifacts. Hotspot is very wide and spill is bright.



 



In comparison with DBS it doesn't throw very far, but it lights up very wide area and as you can see it is brighter than Trailtech 13W HID.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 1, 2008)

what kind of heatsink being use?

thanks


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 1, 2008)

It is just modded original heatsink.


----------



## Drewfus2101 (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks like the C2 makes for a great host for the P7. I really like my HAIII C2 but I've been fighting the urge to leave it alone. The problem is that I don't really use it as it is. I think if I do the P7 swap I will use it much more often. 

What can I say...I'm sold.


----------



## KrisP (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks good 

How did you isolate the base of the LED?


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 1, 2008)

LED is glued with Arctic Alumina Adhesive, so it is electrically isolated.


----------



## KrisP (Apr 1, 2008)

So you didn't push it down hard? It's jsut sitting on top of the AA? I've found using AA if you push the LED hard down onto the heatsink, you can create an electrical link from the slug to the heatsink.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 2, 2008)

I applied a thin layer of AAA on slug first and after 30 minutes I applied a thick layer on heatsink and attached the LED.


----------



## KrisP (Apr 2, 2008)

Ahhh... Thanks


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice... what value resistor did you use?
Does the color-tint or beam change as the light heats up?


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 3, 2008)

The LED is direct driven from 18650 battery without any resistor. I didn't notice any tint shift after it heats up.


----------



## sims2k (Apr 4, 2008)

This P7 board from Kaidomain also works: http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=4338


----------



## KrisP (Apr 5, 2008)

Good luck making that fit when it has no battery contact on it.


----------



## wvaltakis2 (Apr 5, 2008)

I used a tri-flupic in mine, all three channels in parallel. 

~Chip


----------



## KrisP (Apr 5, 2008)

How much current does the tri-flupic give the LED on high?


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 5, 2008)

WOW good work, looks really nice....


----------



## BUZ (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow that sucker looks bright, nice work! 


Can't wait to get my MTE SSC P7 from DX.


----------



## rizky_p (Apr 9, 2008)

man i am itching!!


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone know where to buy these optics? http://www.sekonix.com/modules/catalogue/(P7)_P7-CL_spec.pdf

With that collimating lens it will be possible to change this light from flood monster to throw monster :devil:


----------



## KRS1 (Apr 9, 2008)

so you did the run test for full 45 min and no heat problem?

man my hands getting itch too

Just wondering if that board from KD fit in C2


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 9, 2008)

I had to use 80mm fan during runtime test, in normal conditions it gets hot really quickly  I also tested it as a bike light and there were no problems with heat. In fact it didn't even heat up.


----------



## BUZ (Apr 9, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Anyone know where to buy these optics? http://www.sekonix.com/modules/catalogue/(P7)_P7-CL_spec.pdf
> 
> With that collimating lens it will be possible to change this light from flood monster to throw monster :devil:




http://www.ledsupply.com/20mm.php


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for the link, but I can't find optics for P7 there. You need optic specifically designed for P7, it is not possible to use optic for luxeon or other LED.


----------



## BUZ (Apr 9, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Thank you for the link, but I can't find optics for P7 there. You need optic specifically designed for P7, it is not possible to use optic for luxeon or other LED.



Shoot em' an email & see if they will be getting any.


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 13, 2008)

If you want to see more beamshots and comparison with many other lights, just check my site. Outdoor beamshots, indoor beamshots.


----------



## Bordermeister (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi,
Have you had a run with this using it as a bike light.

If so, how was it on the trail; and how was the battery life, I am very interested in an insanely bright LED bike light and this and StefanFS's A8 look like the goods.

Just trying to pick a suitable host and setup without wasting too much money initially.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes I tested it on a bike and it is really bright, theoretically it should be as bright as Lupine Wilma  But the runtime is only 40-45 minutes, so you will need an external battery pack for longer runtime.


----------



## saeckereier (Apr 18, 2008)

Was it bright enough to make you start grinning? What bin did you get?


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 19, 2008)

I have CSXPI from litemania. Yes I had to grin, because this is the brightest LED light I have so far


----------



## Bordermeister (Apr 23, 2008)

I just got my emitter today and installed it into my C2.

What can I say but Holy s#!t this thing is bright !!!

It is like holding a car headlight in your hand.

I plan on setting up another C2 the same and then using the setup StefanFS did on his Tiablo A8 and driving them at 2.4a regulated rather than direct drive for a bike light setup.

Hey - 1600ish lumens for approx $120 as opposed to a bike light that pushes 1400 lumens for about $1300. LOVE this new LED technology !!!

Cheers
Mark


----------



## wquiles (Apr 23, 2008)

Bordermeister said:


> Hey - 1600ish lumens for approx $120 as opposed to a bike light that pushes 1400 lumens for about $1300. LOVE this new LED technology !!!



True, and I also love LED lights, "but" you will also find that LED's have a different "tone" to their output and that at night and outdoors, the good old fashion incandescent bulbs deliver truer, more rich colors than an LED can. I still have not met any LED light that can match the colors at night and outdoors as my MN21 in my SF M6:

Examples:

1) From my own recent post on a super bright custom LED Light:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192304

Notice at the end, when I have the beamshots, that the custom light is AWESOME, but that the M6 has better colors - they are more natural.

2) Then look at these outdoor night shots with various lights: Only the incandescent lights show the "true" colors:
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=98613

I just simply prefer incandescent lights when going outdoors  

Will


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 23, 2008)

That is just about personal preference, I prefer efficiency


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 23, 2008)

Back on topic again! Have you had time to observe day to day usage and runtimes? Do you like it? Do you use it? I only use my SSC P7 mods now, the SSC P4 Mags etc. are just sitting around waiting for upgrades. I like throwy lights, but my CREE throwers look dull now:sigh:.
Stefan


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 23, 2008)

I did this mod for my friend and already gave the light back to him, he is really happy with it. 

So I had to make another P7 light for myself! I ordered Ultrafire C2 six weeks ago and it still did not arrive  So I took some MTE flashlight and put P7 in it (the host looks just the same as current DX MTE P7). This light has worse thermal path than C2, so I'm little bit afraid that the LED will fry some day. But it survived two runtime tests so far so maybe it is not going to be so bad. 

Probably the switch in this light has more internal resistance so the LED gets less current and is slightly less bright than in previous mod. But runtime is around 1 hour now.




Please note, that at 1:07 it was still brighter than Fenix P2D on turbo 

It has smooth plastic reflector and the beam has some artifacts now, but it is possible to focus it without any doughnut holes in a beam. Yesterday I was on a night walk in a nearby woods and this light is just amazing. It lights up so big area! I really like it


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 23, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> ...I took some MTE flashlight and put P7 in it (the host looks just the same as current DX MTE P7). This light has worse thermal path than C2, so I'm little bit afraid that the LED will fry some day.


 
If you want a good SSC P7 host I recommend the LumaPower MRV sold by DX, not the kit. This one is the real deal: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5424
It has a nickel/brass heavy heatsink and it's reflector works as good as the C2 reflector, if not better. And, the switch is of high quality. I have two of these and the switches are as good as they get.
Stefan


----------



## kavvika (Apr 23, 2008)

StefanFS, why do you recommend that MRV, and not the kit? Will the smooth reflector work with the P7?


----------



## smopoim86 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have a c2 in my hand right now and i'm having trouble getting the heatsink/driver out. Does it just unscrew out the top?


----------



## KrisP (Apr 26, 2008)

Yep, once the head is off, you can unscrew the pill (heatsink) out the front of the head. See the two small holes on the top side of the heatsink? You need to get a pair of point (needle) nose pliers, put the tip of the pliers in each hole and unscrew it.


----------



## smopoim86 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, mine doesn't have two holes. If it had the holes for a spreader wrench, it would be fairly obvious. I'll see if i can get it out once i get a p7 on hand.

EDIT: just finished the mod... I used KD's p7 driver, so its regulated. There is tons of room in this pill for driver. You could probably used the 2 board 5 mode approach if you wanted. I had to stick the pill in the lathe to bore out the stop where the original driver rested, but i was able to fit KD's and the original board (stripped just used for batt contact) back in.


----------



## Sengoku (Apr 27, 2008)

question: can the stock switch handle 2.8A of current?


----------



## jirik_cz (Apr 27, 2008)

So far both lights still work, so it looks like it can


----------



## Synergic (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi there;
Im trying this mod using Ultrafire C2 and Ultrafire 2400mAh 18650 cells (i have recived them today) .
I have tried direct drive to a P7 but i only get about 1,4A..maybe batteries are not fully charged? Batteries have 3.7V and Vf n the emitter is about 3.4, like in my other P7 mods runing at 2.8A.

Thanks.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 26, 2008)

If your batteries have 3.7V without load then you should recharge them, fully charged battery should have up to 4.2V. 

Sure under a high load the voltage can drop instantly down to 3.7V.

Also the current to the LED depends on its Vf, resistance of wires and also on the internal resistance of your meter.


----------



## Synergic (Aug 26, 2008)

Now work fine,more than 2.6A.
Thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## Synergic (Aug 26, 2008)

By the way, did you finally try this collimator ?http://www.sekonix.com/modules/catal...P7-CL_spec.pdf

I have one here, bought from Litemania.It will fit really fine in the Ultrafire C2.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes I did. They are great for usage on a bike. I have many pictures and beamshots on my local forum http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?showtopic=98


----------



## Synergic (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi !
Did do you some modding in the tail switch ? I have tried to measure the current through it and i think is not going at full power.


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 28, 2008)

No I didn't. But the runtime is around 50 minutes so I'm pretty sure that it gets more than 2 Amps.


----------



## lewong (Sep 18, 2008)

jirik_cz, thanks for this great idea. I had an Ultrafire C2 waiting for a mod like this.

I ordered an SSC P7 on a heat sink base. I enlarged the base on C2 so the LED and heat sink sits right in it. I have it running direct drive right now but will next try Sengoku's two boards next.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 20, 2008)

DX is selling three Ultrafire C2 DIY kits that are cheaper (only missing driver), especially a one without a emitter.


----------



## bourmb (Feb 17, 2009)

I am about to buy a P7 flashlight. Where can I read to learn how to do modifications like the one done here? I need it for a bike light. Everybody shows the outcome, but from a beginner, I need to see how it is manufactured.


----------



## wquiles (Feb 17, 2009)

bourmb said:


> I am about to buy a P7 flashlight. Where can I read to learn how to do modifications like the one done here? I need it for a bike light. Everybody shows the outcome, but from a beginner, I need to see how it is manufactured.



You are not using the search function. There are lots of good DIY guides out there. Search for threads started by "wquiles" just to see a few of the ones I have created 

Will


----------

